# Parking tickets



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

So residents parking is rife around here. Split into different zones. Which means I need a permit to park at my girlfriend's house, and a different one to park at my Dad's house. This just puts me in a bad mood, then I see this.

So down a sleepy cul-de-sac this morning I parked up and notice the car on the end has a ticket - but also a parking permit. Strange. Always paranoid of our local council I investigated further. No his residents parking permit was fine. The only thing "wrong" was his wheels overflowed from the residents parking bay.

Technically this is illegal, realistically, it's not causing anybody any problems and there wasn't quiet enough room to tuck it right in.

Where do the traffic wardens get off on issuing tickets for this sort of thing? This resident has to cough up money for the privilege to park outside their own house, and then they get ticketed because there wasn't quite enough room.

Another thing that pisses me off is the wardens don't check the permits validity, they just go past on their scooters and glance to see if there is one in the window. Come the birthday of residents parking being implemented on that road, they get off and check each one in detail. Giving residents who have forgotten to put the latest ticket in the window a fine. C***S.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

It is one of the few jobs that no matter how desperate I got I would never do - I would rather work in MacDonalds.

I suppose it is their job, but when your job entails being a complete cnut it is time to have a word with yourself.

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I would like to think if I was one I'd use a bit more discretion in my fines.

A colleague has just told me that in a similar quiet side-road he was ticketed for having his nose over the zig-zags outside a school. _At 7am on a Sunday_. Sure, technically illegal, but no harm when no kids are at school!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

This is a job I'd love to do! I wouldn't be a complete tosser like mentioned above but the amount of shockingly parked vehicles I see everyday that are in my way and cause me to slow down because they are parked on double yellow lines or right in front of a sign that says no parking is a joke, it really pisses me off and I'd take great satisfaction in giving these losers a ticket every single day!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's been a problem ever since the de-criminalisation of parking offences. This is no longer in the hands of the police whose interest was in the regulation of traffic and keeping the roads clear of obstruction, and so who hopefully would use discretion in circumstances such as these. No, it's in the hands of private companies contracted by local councils whose interest is simply to issue as many tickets as they possibly can, and so if they can issue a ticket they simply will. Discretion just doesn't come into it anymore.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Ill have a big mac meal with a Vanilla shake and some BBQ sauce please Charlie ..

I have had some real decent experiences with some traffic wardens over the years, so can't really complain, and can't complain for getting a ticket when parked on a double yellow..

I must admit, was pissed off when I got a ticket when unloading my car outside my house at 2am once, went in to the house, the police drove round, I was double parked with hazards on and boot open, the came back around 3 mins later and slapped a ticket on the car, they didn't think about maybe shouting through my door to move it..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

we went to report of an abandoned car early hours of this morning the person reporting had said it had been there over a month

got there it was a wanked out old escort that had been dumped by the last owner no registered keeper etc

sefton council traffic wardens had stuck 27 parking tickets on it as it had failed to pay and display at the side of the road

i think the clue would have been looking at the car

all the council want to do is issue tickets when the police regulated parking we would have had it shifted as soon as it was abandoned under a 7 day order

where i live the traffic wardens are utter shits

came back to my car last week ticket was nearly up traffic warden saw me put my shopping in the boot then went back with my trolley to the shop got back to the car and guess what ticket issued for time up on my ticket traffic warden had used his klingon cloaking device [no where to be seen ]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> Ill have a big mac meal with a Vanilla shake and some BBQ sauce please Charlie ..


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I saw something a few years ago. There was a car with a smashed window dumped outside work with a parking ticket on it. We all chuckled and went about our business (knowing full well that the authorities had seen the vehicle so nothing further had to be done).

The next day, another parking ticket on it. WTF!? It wasn't until we put a note explaining that car with broken windows and a collection of parking tickets were problem stolen did it get towed. Morons.

Got to agree with Mark, a friend knew a police warden and in their entire career they had issued two tickets. As it was about keeping the roads clear, not chalking up the points.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

When I was in the Police we still had responsibility for ticketing (this changed whilst I was in) I gave out 1 ticket and that was due to some total peen giving me a load of attitude when I asked him to move on, most people are just grateful to be asked to move on and given the chance to do so rather than being penalised.

Charlie


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Sometimes the simplest ideas...........................

When I find somewhere        :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

There's a guy round here, who I imagine is probably going to be made redundant in the cuts, whose job in essence is to patrol the parks, picking up dog shit.

Sure, he has a title, like community spaces hygiene manager or something, but it boils down to picking up dog shit. Whilst it's laudable & i'm glad it gets done, whenever I see him, I can't help thinking I bet your dads disappointed in how you turned out.

I would imagine the same thought passes through the minds of traffic wardens' parents on occasion.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thats uk mentality m8ee.

i worked for a swizz company and on my regular trips over we took the train to solutern and i saw this guy who cleaned the station. my innitial thought was......is that the best u can do in life bud!!!! then it got explained to me by company director.

he may be the station cleaner, but it is an important job to him and the station.......so i watched the next day and sure enough i saw another smoker like me having a crafty one and he hovered around this guy and soon as he went moved in to clean up his station after this slob left ash and his butt on the floor.

respect..........i never drop my ciggie butts anymore but put them in a bin or bag and take them home.
moral of the story.........doesnt matter what you are in life just ensure you are the best out there


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

> thats uk mentality m8ee.


Funny that, me being from the UK and all. 

Since this is the flame room, for fucks sake, please learn to spell and punctuate sentences so that it's not the literary equivalent of having your eyes ripped out & skewered with hot pokers before being shoved right up your arse for all eternity with only a copy of the Daily Star for company.

Now, back to the topic at hand. Let me ask you this Mr. respectful: You're telling me, with a straight face mind, that you would be happy for your son or daughter to be a cleaner, or shit scooper or burger flipper, as long as they threw their heart & soul into it.

Right. No wonder this country's fucked, as we mourn the death of aspiration, self improvement & a better tomorrow. May as well fuck off to the Daewoo Matiz forum now.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Rustytt said:


> > thats uk mentality m8ee.
> 
> 
> Funny that, me being from the UK and all.
> ...


I think the point being made is that the world needs cleaners, shit scoopers and burger flippers and some people are happy to accept that others are, in the words of Dr Hook, "making it big but me". These people are quite happy doing a relatively easy, stress free, 'nine-to-five' job and are content not to be ambitious ................. and that's OK, it really is ............. and whilst they are operating at a level they are happy with why not perform to the absolute best of their ability. Imagine a world where absolutely everyone was scrabbling to get ahead and no-one was putting much effort into the mundane, but necessary, jobs in life? But there are worse things, much worse - there are some 'low-life' out there who actually think it disgraceful to get out and do a 'mundane' job when they can sit on their fat backsides taking handouts from the governemnt ........... and their parents even respect them for it!

Don't get me wrong, I would be 'gutted' beyond belief if either of my two lads ended up doing such a job as I know they are capable of so much more ................... but not all are, and it is just as bad for parents to 'drive' their offspring (or even the offspring to drive themselves) to inexorably achieve their level of incompetence as it is for those who find it distasteful to do any work at all.

However, I'm still musing over whether it is better to stay at home and take handouts or be a traffic warden ........... tricky one that!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

garvin said:


> However, I'm still musing over whether it is better to stay at home and take handouts or be a traffic warden ........... tricky one that!


 :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Unbelievably the local traffic warden here (in Bexhill) was sacked last year for not giving out enough tickets. She preferred to wait by any car parked 'irregularly' and give the owners an opportunity to move it, not good enough for the local council who first issued ehr with a written warning, then supended and eventually fired her.
She has been replaced by special constables who seem to have the sole purpose of ticketing as many cars as is humanly possible on any given day.
Great for both tourists, residents and business owners alike (not). Take a bow bexhill town council you bunch of utter cupid stunts.
ps I also have to pay for a permit to park near my home, this neither entitles me to a space nor does it make me immune from getting tickets.
Britain is now one frocked up place to live. :evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rustytt said:


> > thats uk mentality m8ee.
> 
> 
> Funny that, me being from the UK and all.
> ...


oh come on rusty not all in life can be brain surgeons or top barristers in life, someone has too do the mundane jobs.
i have five employees working for me and i do all the mundane jobs as i pay them good bucks to do the work i make money on.
bugger having them piss about cleaning the vans or digging a trench when i can get the £35 per hour i charge for them worth of work 
today i have been out on site visits and two gate systems........all free money to me as a sole trader.


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Fair enough Gazzer & nicely put. What's that quote from the pompous captain in Caddyshack? Well, the world needs ditch diggers too!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rustytt said:


> Fair enough Gazzer & nicely put. What's that quote from the pompous captain in Caddyshack? Well, the world needs ditch diggers too!


dunno bout quotes........that was all me being a tight git making bucks lol


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

As much as I can't (generally) stand traffic wardens they do have their uses. I used to live in a small town on the west coast of Scotland where there was only one traffic warden. She spent most of the time moving traffic on rather than just handing out tickets; this worked well. When she went on maternity leave the local council (Argyll & Bute I think) didn't replace her but sent a stand-in for half a day a week (or something like that). It was bloody chaos for most of the time; high street blocked, cars parked like they do in America rather than parallel parked and then he'd hand out a load of tickets and bugger off back to where he came from. When the full time warden came back to work she started properly kicking arse and after day of handing out a bucket load of tickets the traffic was back to normal. Unfortunately I think she was an exception to the rule as most of them (esp. in London) appear to be like retarded zombies.


----------

